# Got BX?



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn dude.

BX, as in steel armored cable? Or MC?

Looks like they tried to keep it orderly at the start then gave up.


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! where is that?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

I've got about a weeks worth of work to day here next week. No, it doesn't involve running _any_ EMT.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

WHY is the only question I got to ask.


----------



## Aussielec (Apr 1, 2012)

jza said:


>


Umm... Looks like someone put the switchboards in the wrong spot aswell. Have you noticed that everything from the left switchboard feeds out to the right and everything from the right switchboard feeds out to the left:no:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anybody have a pic of the yellow rope someone wallpapered a basement with?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

At least it's secured. I've seen much worse.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Yuck. Lot of wasted effort strapping that mess. Coulda put up a couple rows of J-hooks and it would've been cleaner and faster.

-John


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey if it works and they are happy then that's what counts. What did it look like before you started though?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Some JB's or gutters and a 2" pipe or 4 over each panel would have done wonders for that mess.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


>


Looks like CES work. :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Looking at that is causing me chest pains.

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Big John said:


> Looking at that raises my blood pressure.
> 
> -John


I did some work at a hotel and the electrical room looked flawless but once you opened up a ceiling tile right outside the electrical room it looked just like BBQ's picture. It's hard to keep 1,000 or more MC cable homeruns neat on a budget job. :yes:


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

I still catch myself saying BX. Hey I still say icebox


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Looking at that is causing me chest pains.
> 
> -John


Bayer aspirin, For those sudden heart attacks..:laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

BX forever.....yes for you youngsters "BX" was short for Bronx wire Co. who use to make MC right here in the USA.... :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

RGH said:


> BX forever.....yes for you youngsters "BX" was short for Bronx wire Co. who use to make MC right here in the USA.... :thumbsup:


AFC cable is made in New Bedford, Mass.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Bronx wire co out of business for 20? maybe 30yrs now...:no:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

we had Madison wire co. here for years too.....playground where that plant use to be....


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

RGH said:


> we had Madison wire co. here for years too.....playground where that plant use to be....


Damn kids always ruining everything.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

those little "red" kids


----------



## swissmiss177 (Feb 3, 2012)

Everyone i know up here still calls it bx


----------



## Open Delta (Apr 17, 2012)

That would be a pain in the a** to feed wire through or even pull it.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

trough with terminal strips.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Does anybody have a pic of the yellow rope someone wallpapered a basement with?


 
Ask and ye shall receive. :laughing:

http://www.electrical-contractor.net/forums/ubbthreads.php/topics/122305/1.html


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

God am I that old? I still remember actual "BX" brand AC cable when I started. Your'e lying. 19 yr old girl this morning had me in my early 30s.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> God am I that old? I still remember actual "BX" brand AC cable when I started. Your'e lying. 19 yr old girl this morning had me in my early 30s.


Hate to burst your bubble, Doc, but early 30's is probably still considered old to that 19yo chic..


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Some of our 35 lighting panels on site look like that except with teck, acwu cable coming out out of them, for the most part it look fine, it's not pretty but it's not a hazard either, there could be a few more straps, maybe a tray put in to clean it up, but inspectors have bigger issues then a few lighting panels looking like sh*t. It probably was passed without any complaint.


----------

